# Netflix problem



## jmccullough812 (Oct 1, 2010)

All of a sudden when I try to log in to the Netflix web site I get the error message below. Netflix can't fix it. Anyone know how I can resolve this?

*HTTP Status 500 - *

*type* Status report
*message* 
*description* The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.
*Apache Tomcat/6.0.10*


----------



## iamdon (Sep 30, 2010)

Which web browser do you use? Have you tried a different browser?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I just logged in fine with Firefox.....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

clear out your cache/temporary internet files


----------

